# Proyecto Pic 16f887 Reloj



## Vulcan (Ago 4, 2010)

Hace unos meses no sabia nada sobre los microcontroladores y ahora mismo creo que he aprendido lo suficiente tanto teóricamente como prácticamente y espero poder demostrarlo.

Sin apenas saber que eran los microcontroladores nos pidieron realizar a un compañero y a mi un proyecto con el microcontrolador 16f887 en ensamblador y nuestra idea fue controlar una matriz de leds, concretamente la matriz de Sure Electronics 8x32 que incluye el controlador Holtek HT1632 y representar en ella un reloj.

Lo más complicado fue crear nuestras propias rutinas para la visualización de los números en la matriz para ello utilizamos el Puerto C. Para crear el retardo de 1s utilizamos las interrupciones por Timer0. Para inicializar el reloj mostramos en un LCD conectado al Puerto D "Introduzca la hora" y recogemos la hora por un teclado matricial conectado al Puerto B.

Este es el resultado: 




La verdad que hemos dedicado unas cuantas horas a este proyecto y ha sido muy entretenido. Gracias un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Ago 4, 2010)

Lindo proyecto... pero... y los codigos y diagramas para compartir????






de esos videos hay centenares en you tube....

Saludos y espero te animes a subir el proyecto completo...


----------



## Vulcan (Ago 5, 2010)

Lo siento mucho no puedo compartir los diagramas ni el código ya que no todo es mio, simplemente quise enseñar mi primer proyecto con un PIC y decir que si al principio puede ser un poco complicado pero que se puede ir aprendiendo poco a poco, en definitiva compartir la experiencia de la que he aprendido bastante. Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 5, 2010)

Ok.. pues felicidades y suerte en tus próximos proyectos... y no te preocupes era solo una invitación para que compartieras un poco de lo que obtenemos de esta y otras fuentes de informacion...

saludos...


----------



## felix2009 (Dic 12, 2010)

yo programo microcontroladores en ccs y tambien quiero armar mi reloj con matriz de leds pero toma su tiempro programar y ensamblar y dices q te tomo solo horas an.......pero de todos modos voy a hacer lo mio , saludos


----------



## miguelloco01 (Ene 23, 2011)

lamparoso cuando necesites nalgo no te digan lo mismo


----------



## Vulcan (Ene 30, 2011)

Perdona pero de lamparoso nada yo puedo orientar o ayudar pero no pretendas que te pase el código y los esquemáticos, sino que gracia tiene. 
Es mi opinión si quieres la respetas y sino pues te aguantas. 
Un saludo


----------



## carlos jara (Feb 1, 2011)

pues que mal vulcan esa frase  "Es mi opinión si quieres la respetas y sino pues te aguantas. " talvez  te atrase un poco cuando necesites  de la ayuda  de alguien de nosotros y pues  si tienes razon investigar es muy importante, pero el ser egoista y expresarse  como tu lo haces,  con nuestro compañero creo que  es lo menos indicado  que debe  hacer una persona. En este foro hay personaS  que saben muchisisisimo y pues cuando necesites  tambien te  daran la espalda en verdad .
ahhhhhh   y nuestro amigo lubeck tiene  razon en youtube hay mucho ejemplos  que son muy  buenos  e interesantes


----------



## Vulcan (Feb 2, 2011)

Carlos Jara perdona en ningún momento he dicho que no vaya a ayudar si me piden ayuda como ves que me han pedido en mis vídeos, te ayudare encantadamente. Lo que no puedo hacer es pasar un código y un esquemático que me ha costado sudores y lágrimas (Era mi primer proyecto).
Yo en otros proyectos que me han mandado he pedido ayuda tanto en este foro como en otros foros de electrónica y lo que siempre me han dicho que es no van a pasarme el código pero que si me ayudarían y yo estoy haciendo lo mismo, quizás mis formas de explicarme en el anterior post no han sido adecuadas pero es mi opinión.
Ejemplo: ¿si te pidiera un programa que te ha costado dos meses hacerlo me lo pasarías asi sin más o me ayudarías a entender las cosas y que yo intentará hacerlo por mi mismo?. Hay dejo la pregunta. 

Un saludo

P.D se que hay muchos proyectos buenos en youtube y en ningún momento pretendo chulear de mi proyecto simplemente he querido enseñarle a la gente mi proyecto y si me pidieran ayuda AYUDARLA.


----------



## Vulcan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bueno supongo que hice mal en no compartir las cosas pero nunca es tarde para cambiar y creerme no es que no quiera dejar mi código es que lo bonito es conseguirlo por ti mismo. Gente me ha pedido ayuda y yo se la he dado pero es más fácil copiarlo pero bueno creo que esto es una gran comunidad en la que hay que compartir las cosas y espero que todo el mundo lo haga, así que aquí dejo las rutinas de escritura para el panel de leds Sure Electronics 8x32.

Un saludo

Ver el archivo adjunto RutinaModuloLEDV5.rar


----------



## lety yuki (Jun 1, 2011)

muchas gracias Vulcan por compartir tu trabajo =)


----------



## djrc3000 (Ene 12, 2012)

Uy No que novela la que se estaba armando en este foro.... Menos termino con final Feliz.... como las de Disney....


----------



## Usiel (Mar 28, 2012)

Oye, vulcan...no podrias compartirme tu diagrama? o viene en el .RAR? me urge...es para terminar materia!


----------



## JoseOever (May 11, 2012)

Mira, no se si hiciste el tuyo con LCD o con AMPM, o con conteo de Dias, (osea lunes, martes, etc...), o alarma, porque me parece incorrecto copiar tu proyecto, ya que yo estoy trabajando en uno con esas caracteristicas... 

el problema es que mi reloj no pasa de AM a PM ni viceversa, por lo tanto, los dias no corren, la alarma esta bien, pero no se que mas hacerle, ya intente todo...

No se si alguien me puede ayudar o tu, el autor asesorarme, si necesitan el codigo, es en PICBasic de PIC SIMULATOR IDE, y el diagrama en ISIS con 16f887, asi lo envio o lo subo, gracias por su atencion.
Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2012)

Hola JoseOever

Y Dónde está el diagrama y el código ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JoseOever (May 19, 2012)

Lo que sucede es que hay ciertos errores que no puedo decodificar, pero, me encantaria que uds. como usuarios me digan que le hace falta =).

Ver el archivo adjunto ALARMA.rar

Un saludo.


----------



## aquileslor (May 19, 2012)

¿ Porqué no me mandan un reloj ya hecho? Así me ahorro de hacerlo yo mismo...Mi dirección es.... no la pongo porque me la sacaría el moderador.


----------



## djrc3000 (May 20, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que hay ciertos errores que no puedo decodificar, pero, me encantaria que uds. como usuarios me digan que le hace falta =).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72961
> 
> Un saludo.



Compañero pense en ayudarte, pero es que el ASM no lo manejo muy bien, Adjunto un proyecto que_ encontre en la Web_, es de un reloj y termometro.... Si a alguien le sirve o le interesa aqui esta....

A se me olvidaba esta en CCS


----------

